# Baby Panther chameleons for sale



## arwen (Jan 9, 2008)

Baby blue/red bar Ambanja Panther chameleons for sale at 10 weeks old some ready now some in a week or so, 
based in Birmingham ,collection only 
reduced to £125 each as have chams hatching everwhere at the moment!

this is dad!!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

PM'd you


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

you have private message


----------



## arwen (Jan 9, 2008)

bumpty bump


----------



## MsIggy (Feb 21, 2008)

He is a beauty!! I would love one but need to get 100% with my Yemens first!!
but a free bump for ya. :whistling2:


----------



## daddycool (Jan 22, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous......

One Day!!, but not today.......unfortunately!!:censor:

Wish I had room for one more Viv!!....but not at the moment!!


----------



## arwen (Jan 9, 2008)

still quite a few left !!!!


----------



## arwen (Jan 9, 2008)

bump to the top


----------



## daddycool (Jan 22, 2007)

why don't you post in classifieds...you may get more luck....but heres a free bump anyway as the daddy looks so great!!


----------



## gtait (Aug 20, 2009)

*panther*

Hi there just wondering is it only pick up for your chameleons as I am really interested but live in glasgow scotland. I currently have a baby veiled chameleon and love it so was looking for a panther.


----------



## petkel (Aug 17, 2010)

*Panther chameleon enquiry*

pm'd you


----------

